# Austin Support Group



## didadi (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi, I've been recently diagnosed with IBS-M and am vegetarian. This condition has set me back little,but

its not going to dictate the way I want to live and enjoy life. So, wondering if there are any like minded

individuals who are in Austin,TX area. We can form a group, exchange ideas, thoughts and try to lead

as normal life as possible.


----------



## Linda Jauregui (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi! I would love to meet up or become pen pals! I have been diagnosed for four years, and still have bad spells. I am in graduate school and working right now so I am having frequent spells again, even on a low FODMAP diet. My biggest concern is my immune system is depressed and I catch every single virus I come in contact with, which is great when you work with children. I am curious if you have experienced anything similar to that.


----------



## nanoramled (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey! are any of you guys still interested in a support group in Austin, TX? I've been dealing with IBS for about two years now and it seems as if the symptoms are getting worst and its really wearing me out psychologically. I am looking for a support group because people around me don't understand what i am going through. I would love to hear from ya'll in case ya'll set up a support group.


----------



## DB1982 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey y'all I live in Austin as well. I would love to talk to some of y'all online and maybe meet in person if we are comfortable with doing that. I'm 34 year old male and I work in the IT/Computer industry.


----------



## lsgv100 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey, I am also from Austin and in IT/Computer industry. I am diagnosed with SIBO (H) with leaky gas. I would like to meet or chat to discuss common issues we face.


----------

